# Can Time Machine help you LOSE files?



## civiltongue (Jan 28, 2007)

Like Time Machine, the old WildFile "GoBack" program could go back in time to recover lost files.  But it could also restore your current drive exactly to the way it used to be, including deleting newer files.  This was useful in case you installed new software that turned out badly.  Instead of just uninstalling it (and hoping that fully removed all the bad stuff) you could just revert to a time just before installation.

So, I see a lot about Time Machine's retrieving old stuff, but can it also delete new stuff?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jan 29, 2007)

from what i could tell from jobs keynote, time machine is for recovering files or revisions of files, not system restoration.  but than who knows, i can't wait till it comes out, i'm hoping it'll run on my g4.


----------



## fryke (Jan 29, 2007)

Leopard's installation process allows for restoring from TimeMachine backups.


----------

